# Can I put down crabgrass preventer on my lawn without danger in my chickens?



## Lineman95 (Mar 30, 2016)

If I apply crabgrass preventer to my lawn will this kill my chickens if I let them roam. My lawn is to big to use natural crabgrass preventer


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

The crabgrass preventer is a poison. I'd recommend keeping the chickens out of there until the poison is gone.... and do not eat any eggs if you allow them in the area.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Gosh they've been treating my lawn too. I'm glad it was raining on and off the last few days.


----------



## Lineman95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Lineman95 said:


> If I apply crabgrass preventer to my lawn will this kill my chickens if I let them roam. My lawn is to big to use natural crabgrass preventer


Does anyone know how long after the crabgrass preventer is applied would be a safe time for the chickens to roam in the yard?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Since I just added it for my front yard grass and worried about my dogs walking on it, I spent well over an hour researching the poison control center to find out this exact question. It appears that each crabgrass preventer has different ingredients, which the major companies don't want to divulge their exact poison. For this reason, I would give it at least two weeks before feeling comfortable enough to have a chicken on it, if you plan on eating the eggs. 

I sure hope someone else has better luck getting an answer for all of us.


----------



## Lineman95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Contact the company? If I can't find the answer online that's my next step.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would water it in for several hours and let it dry. The bag should have pet information on it.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Residual activity in soil of a herbicide/pesticide should always be considered as dangerous. It is best to remove weeds by hand rather than spray herbicide poisons where animals and people frequent. The county recently banned a herbicide used by the city workers that gas been linked to sinus cancer in mammals. Many people buy Roundup like kids in a candy store and never consider how much damage they are doing to themselves and wildlife. The companies like these and their subsidiaries lie for the purposes of profit only.


----------

